# Navarre Pier Two Day Report



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Finally fished the pier, and all I can say is Im hooked on pier life. Fished the first day with JD72 and some others. Over the last two days I caught spanish, blues, cats, ladies, dusky sharks and pomps. Ive always tossed back blues, but after today Im not throwing back another. I kepted 4 bleed them on the spot, iced them and just eat them not bad at ALL. Lost a few jigs to spanish, and learned alot from some salty old pier barnacles. Nice guys though and very informational on how to pier fish. Only compliants I have is when it gets busy I had a few lines crossed over mine, to be expected I guess. I even did the same the first day JD72. Broxsons was also helpful. Gonna try my luck shortly for kings. 

Also Austin thats a great thread you made about fishing the pier, well done. Pics to follow later.


----------

